# Starbucks Free Latte



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello coffee lovers.

I know how much you love GOOD coffee. That's why I thought I'd tell you about a FREE (yes, that's FREE) Starbucks Latte if you go into one until noon today. I'm in one now. All you have to do is tell them your name. BECAUSE THEY CARE ABOUT YOU AND WHO YOU ARE. They're just like that.

"We promise to make your coffee just the way you like it. That's why we put your name on it. After all, it's personal."

It's quite incredible really. How they knew that I like my milk steamed to oblivion, with no texture, with charcoal coffee, I don't know. They must have got it from my name!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Starbucks sell coffee???


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Depends where you draw the line.

This is a promo shot. A PROMO SHOT. Eugh.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

They couldn't pay me to drink that. Apparently the name thing Has Bean about in America for ages.

Those promo shots look worse than the ten second pours I used to pull with preground!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

It makes me laugh when companies can't even make it look good in advertising that probably costs a fortune to make. The Macdonalds one is classic - it looks like rather then pull an espresso they just filled a few cups with ditch water and got a 40-a-day tramp to hock some of his lung on top.


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

However, food photography is a strange thing - want that burger looking nice and juicy? Pour some WD40 on it. Want to separate the lettuce layer from the burger? Whack some cotton wool in there.

At least the Starbucks one appears to be truer to the product you'll actually get


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I haven't had a coffee from the big bad green mermaid since i was about 14. I don't think i ever thought it was drinkable...


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

I also declined joining my work friends going for one this morning. Bleurgh.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Surely no one on here goes there? My memories are that it was a vast bucket of warm milk, only not as nice as it had a (very faint) taste of very bad coffee.

Though if they are giving it away for free they are getting closer to my statement of I wouldn't drink it if they paid me to!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Starbucks free latte..............oh dear! They can't even give it away!!


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, I thought I'd go and try it! It's part of a whole new rebranding, claiming increased quality... blah blah blah. Sometimes you need bad coffee to remind you how good quality coffee is!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pleasure is only fully appreciated by those who have experienced true pain ; )


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

id have had one if we had a Starbucks near work, its free afterall, cant be that bad


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

This forum needs a thumbs down option


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

these can be used freely


----------



## hyperactivemind (Mar 1, 2012)

Ugh, I wouldn't trust a free bargain from Starbucks any day!


----------

